# 7-up,mountain dew,sussex-acl



## DOLANBADGER (Mar 20, 2005)

Not the greatest shape,but growing fonder of the acl's all the time.
                     Thanks


----------



## dshaneb (Mar 20, 2005)

Those are some nice Mountain Dews.  I am finding that Canada usually has the rarer red and white hillbilly on the neck with the script.  Most Mountain Dew bottles have a plain, white hillbilly on the neck with no script.  All three of your older hillbilly ones also have the variations of two names in the label, which is also a collecting point.

 All the others are nice as well.  It is hard to find those 7UPs with decent labels.  I find they tend to not hold up as well as other ACLs.  Usually they lose all the red.

 Sussex, I hadn't heard of -- it must be local to your area.  The embossed Mountain Dew and 7UP are a bit newer, but are also collectable.

 I collect the Mountain Dews, so if you ever decide to sell, let me know. []

 Shane


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Mar 20, 2005)

*RE: 7-up,mountain dew,sussex-acl reply to dshaneb*

The sussex are local as you said.If I ever part with the DEW'S you get first crack. Thanks


----------



## flasherr (Mar 20, 2005)

Here is a great sussex cap. i love the graphics on it
 Brian


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Mar 20, 2005)

*RE: 7-up,mountain dew,sussex-acl reply to flasherr*

Thats Gurgles the clown. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Whispering (May 7, 2012)

I found a Sussex bottle in the woods in New Brunswick today. I don't collect bottles but I pick some up sometimes. There's loads of stuff dumped back there, mostly liquor bottles. Also found dozens of Sussex bottle caps. Ginger ale, root beer, lime rickey, etc. No clue if my picture uploaded or not, but if it did, does anybody know approximately how the old thing is? 

 The front says "Drink... Sussex Beverages" and the back says "This bottle is property of Seven-Up Sussex Limited." White letters.

 I came across this site when I was trying to find information about Sussex.


----------



## Andrewt (Sep 19, 2012)

I found one also, I'll post a pic later. I was wondering how rare they are and approximate value( I could not find it on GONO). OP post a pic of the bottom of the bottle one of a members will be able to date code it.


----------



## RCO (Sep 19, 2012)

i'm not from new brunswick but i have seen a number of sussex bottles online before , i've seen some for sale online as well . i don't think that the more common bottles would go for alot . that being said they were a large company so they could have some older bottles that are less common . 
 i would say the bottle in the picture is from 50's - 60's , i couldn't see it being any older .


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 19, 2012)

Sussex Beverages is still around...they have some great ginger ale.  I always try to bring some back when I visit my parents up in NB.


----------

